# Classic Skin



## jonny jeez (27 Sep 2010)

Shaun. Thanks for the classic skin, feels just like old times.

but, on the new thread option, not all the fonts are available. Thought you should know


----------



## rusky (27 Sep 2010)

What he said!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2010)

Excellent - I'd almost got used to _CycleChatLight_ but I much prefer _Classic_!


----------



## Shaun (27 Sep 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> Shaun. Thanks for the classic skin, feels just like old times.
> 
> but, on the new thread option, *not all the fonts are available*. Thought you should know



When you say not all the fonts - do you mean all the fonts on your PC? or all the fonts that are available with the default (bold coloured) skin?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Fran143 (27 Sep 2010)

I love it just the way I found it


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Sep 2010)

Hoooray for Shaun!!!!!


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> When you say not all the fonts - do you mean all the fonts on your PC? or all the fonts that are available with the default (bold coloured) skin?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



All the fonts usually available on the skin...in Particular Centuray Gothic, my weapon of choice.

PS, Its available on replies...as you can see.


PPS. Lovin the classic, everything works just like the old days with the addition of some nice new features. 

PPPPPPS, I also noticed that the "fast reply" buttons at the bottom of the screen go a bit wierd (elongated and pixelated) sometimes. This may be a browser issue and is not constant.


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2010)

It works okay for me.

What browser are you using? and are you selecting the font from the drop-down before you start composing your post?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## rusky (28 Sep 2010)

It's in the drop-down for new threads for for me on FF 3.5.13.


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2010)

rusky said:


> It's in the drop-down for new threads for for me on FF 3.5.13.



Okay, thanks for confirming. I'll email the skin designer and see if we can't get it fixed.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Krypton (28 Sep 2010)

Liking it too.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> It works okay for me.
> 
> What browser are you using? and are you selecting the font from the drop-down before you start composing your post?
> 
> ...



Using IE, tried FF at work with same result...some fonts not available before or after typing, as below







as apposed the normal list available on replies etc


----------



## rusky (28 Sep 2010)

One thing I have noticed about the classic skin, it doesn't resize to the screen width.


----------



## rusky (28 Sep 2010)

<br><br>

<br>


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2010)

rusky said:


> One thing I have noticed about the classic skin, it doesn't resize to the screen width.




That was intentional, as really wide paragraphs of text can be quite difficult to read.

A few people have asked about a wide-screen version though, so I'll probable create one. I just want to tweak some area's of the skin before I finalise it.

It's on my ever expanding to-do list ... lol 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## rusky (28 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> That was intentional, as really wide paragraphs of text can be quite difficult to read.
> 
> A few people have asked about a wide-screen version though, so I'll probable create one. I just want to tweak some area's of the skin before I finalise it.
> 
> ...



OK, so a feature not a bug?!?


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> That was intentional, as really wide paragraphs of text can be quite difficult to read.



I'm glad you said that as I have always found it more difficult to read wide screens of text versus thin ones, it seems harder to leave the end of a line and then sweep back to find the beginning of the next, without losing my place a little.

I thought it was just me!


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2010)

An old gem from one of my graphic design books (not that I have much time for design work these days ... lol).


----------



## slugonabike (29 Sep 2010)

The skins don't all have the 'return to top' button on each post, is this also a deliberate feature? The cc light would be my favourite except for the lack of this facility.


----------



## Crackle (29 Sep 2010)

No go to last post button within the fora view but there in View New Posts. View New posts has no lines at all to de-mark topics. I've gone back to Cyclechat for these reasons.


----------



## Shaun (29 Sep 2010)

Crackle said:


> No go to last post button within the fora view but there in View New Posts. View New posts has no lines at all to de-mark topics. I've gone back to Cyclechat for these reasons.



I'll have a go at fixing those ... never noticed when I was testing the skin.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Sep 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> PPPPPPS, I also noticed that the "fast reply" buttons at the bottom of the screen go a bit wierd (elongated and pixelated) sometimes. This may be a browser issue and is not constant.



thus


----------



## Shaun (29 Sep 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> thus




Try doing a forced-refresh - which should re-download the icon images - CTRL+R.

Let me know if that has helped?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Theseus (29 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> Try doing a forced-refresh - which should re-download the icon images - CTRL+R.
> 
> Let me know if that has helped?
> 
> ...




Using IE7 I get the same thing. CTRL+R doesn't shift it.

When you click on the text box of the fast reply it seems to sort itself. Is this activating something and the bit you see when just reading is only a picture?


----------



## Shaun (30 Sep 2010)

Crackle said:


> No go to last post button within the fora view but there in View New Posts.



It's there. Click on the date and time above the username in the *Last Post Info* column - this takes you to the last post.




Crackle said:


> View New posts has no lines at all to de-mark topics. I've gone back to Cyclechat for these reasons.



This is now fixed. You'll probably have to re-load the page/CSS with CTRL+R but you should now see the lines between the posts.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> It's there. Click on the date and time above the username in the *Last Post Info* column - this takes you to the last post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Shaun, wouldn't have spotted that if you hadn't told me and I can see the lines now, I'm a happy bunny. 

Though if you could bold the titles in the New Content View in black font, that'd be wonderful.


----------



## JtB (3 Oct 2010)

The Classic skin looks great on my home computer, but doesn't really display very well on my company laptop (where I always end up having to select the CCLight skin instead).


----------



## Shaun (4 Oct 2010)

Shaun said:


> The Classic skin looks great on my home computer, but doesn't really display very well on my company laptop (where I always end up having to select the CCLight skin instead).



What OS / browser software are you running on the two machines?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## JtB (4 Oct 2010)

My home computer is Windows Vista / Internet Explorer (I cant remember the version).

My company Laptop is Windows XP / Internet Explorer (6.0)

Here's an example of the sort of thing I see on my laptop:
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5050845492_b91efff43a_z.jpg


----------



## Shaun (4 Oct 2010)

Shaun said:


> My company Laptop is ... *Internet Explorer (6.0)*



Ah, yes, that's the bit I was expecting.

Unfortunately the new forum skins don't really support IE6.0 (apart from the IP.Board default skin, and the two coloured IPB ones _CycleChatLight_ & _CycleChatOrange_).

Support in general is being phased-out and dropped for IE6 due to its age, although a lot of corporate entities are still hanging on to it because of the time costs involved in upgrading.

If you wanted to get around it (_and assuming you have user/work's permissions to do it_) you could download and install Firefox on both your PC and laptop which should happily support the use of a single skin for both machines - not only for CC, but for lots of other sites too.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2010)

You're doing a good job Shaun, thanks - m


----------

